# "Best-Looking" Monsters in Horror Movies.



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What I mean about the title is, you see a monster on screen and you go, "Wow! That's the coolest looking thing I ever saw!" I'm sure we all have many choices, but I want everyone to pick only one that you think stands out from the rest. Here would be my choice:

The Aliens from *Alien * and its subsequent sequels. They are literally paintings come to life. The brainchild of artist H.R. Giger, these things seem to be a cross of dinosaurs, machines, scorpions, insects and sharks with the humanoid factor thrown in for good measure. Vicious, hostile, deadly these things seem incapable, short of a Thermonuclear blast, to be destroyed as a collective, and are some of the best looking monsters to come from the imagination of man ever.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I know this is old, but I thought I'd dig it up.
It would be too obvious for me to pick a version of Jason here, so instead I'll throw the Predator into the mix.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Karloff's Frankenstein's Monster. You know me - a "Frankenstein" man all the way! Never has any on-screen monster elicited more pity, pathos and horror. Karloff is the man, Frankenstein is the monster!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, I'll pick a version of Jason...

Jason from Part VII. Dangling chains and all rotted. He looks pretty awesome in this outing.

And I'll also pick the scarecrow version of The Creeper from Jeepers Creepers. That thing looked totally badass until it takes off its disguise and looks like Predator ripoff.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I think this still counts, Freddy Krueger. I've never been as big a fan of his as I am of Jason. But Jason's just got a hockey mask and it's always what he's carrying that completes him, whereas the whole look of Freddy Krueger was designed to have an effect on the viewer. To me, he's head to toe a group of interesting components put together and he's very cool-looking. Now, I'm thinking part 3 or 5 has him truly looking his best. That's what I think.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I might be alone in this one (what else is new) but my favorite Freddy was from New Nightmare. The boots and trenchcoat were pretty sinister.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I think Freddy looked good in most of his movies, except New Nightmare. But that movie seems to have a lot more fans than Nightmares 4-6, so whatever, I might be more alone than you are in this. Skintight leather pants? What, is he supposed to be a rockstar in that movie? Then of course I thought his new glove looked more like a bunch of fossils, in keeping with the dinosaur theme of the movie, with scalpels tied onto his Lord Zedd hand with medical tubes. Interesting... in that "what were they thinking?" sense.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Freddy's a dork!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> Freddy's a dork!


He wasn't to begin with. But with each subsequent film in the series, he became more so. Freddy's had his day, but there isn't ANYTHING in this day and age to replace him, Jason, The Shape, Leatherface or any other modern day film monster. For this reason, we're stuck with multi-sequels and remakes that there is no reason for. No originality.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Sinister said:


> dougspaulding said:
> 
> 
> > Freddy's a dork!
> ...


I'm not exactly sure what you mean because Freddy is still basically alive within the new Freddy v Jason franchise, at least I do expect there'll be a sequel. Things always change though I'm sure they won't change back to the era of films from the very late 70s till the very early 90s. When it comes to the disappointment of today's films all I have to say is, what about the people who were big fans of the monster movies of the 30s-50s? I bet most of them think the films of Freddy/Jason/Michael/Chucky/Leatherface/Pinhead are ridiculous and/or have nothing to offer them.

Freddy is both not a dork and the ultimate dork.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Doctorthingit said:


> ...what about the people who were big fans of the monster movies of the 30s-50s? I bet most of them think the films of Freddy/Jason/Michael/Chucky/Leatherface/Pinhead are ridiculous and/or have nothing to offer them.


As a fan of the '30s - '50s monster movies, I mostly concur with your statement (although I did love "Halloween").


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I was thinking more old-timer, but I suppose there are some younger people (I have no idea how old you are, Doug) who could still have grown up on Universal monsters.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Even though I was a child of the 80's, I still got a healthy dose of the Universal and Hammer monsters. In the early 80's, we still had the Creature Double Feature on UHF Channel 56, so I got a big helping of monster movies every Saturday afternoon right up until they cancelled it.

I can even remember one channel showed "The Creature From the Black Lagoon" in 3D and when you bought your groceries, you got a free pair of 3D glasses with your order so you could watch the movie in all its "3D" glory. Not that that movie was originally in 3D, but it was a gimmick they tried to get people to watch.

I also of course grew up on the icons of the time like Freddy, Jason, Myers, Chucky and co.

I have a great appreciation for horror both old and new.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Doctorthingit said:


> I have no idea how old you are, Doug


I'm twelve.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I was born in the 80s but I was really a child of the 90s. I was of the video rental age. The kids that rented almost every weekend. And that was the time when I think video stores actually had the classic monster horror movies. I was more interested in seeing edgy or independent films, which is of course how I first got into horror. Though my exposure really started with Cinemax, rental is where it truly flourished.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Doctorthingit said:


> ...rental is where it truly flourished.


Ah, rentals. Sinister, remember all those rentals back in the eighties at my place of such highbrow fare as "I Spit on Your Grave" and the like, and my father coming in saying "what you boys watchin?" after which a look of dissatisfaction would appear on his face, and he'd walk out!

For the good old days.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I hate my father's taste in movies. He's not a horror fan.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Though it's not my favorite monster, I think the Alien creature is the best looking monster ever. But the Frankenstein monster played by Karloff (not Hammer's Frankenstein, hell no!) would be a close no. 2.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Rocky said:


> not Hammer's Frankenstein, hell no!


You didn't like Christopher lee's portrayal in the great *The Curse of Frankenstein?* Granted, it's not as "influential" as Karloff's portrayal of the monster, but it's still a damn fine showing.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Nope, I didn't like it at all. I found Lee's monster make-up awful!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

David Prowse (Darth Vader) was not too impressive as a HAMMER Frankenstein monster, either. :zombie:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

On that, I do concur, but this is Christopher Lee we're talking about here. I think Lee's version would be more in line with the walking corpse factor than even, dare I say it, Karloff's. I'm not putting down Karloff's amazing make-up job at all by saying this it's still my favorite, but have you ever wondered why his head was flat? Perhaps, the good doctor and Fritz dropped him on his noggin a couple of times on the way up that steep mountain road to the laboratory.


----------



## Bored now... (Oct 20, 2005)

Otis, from House of 1000 Corpses.
Best looking monster I have ever seen...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Although not really a horror film. I liked the Balrog In LOTR when it screams and sounds like a blast furnace. that was way cool. I would have to go with Aliens though those things are down right cold.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

*Best looking Monster*

Has any of you not ever seen Pumpkinhead? This in my opinion is one of the most awesome looking monsters to appear on the screen.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah, Pumpkinhead was pretty cool! I totally forgot about him, and that movie. Now I'm going to have to rent it and watch it again.


----------

